# New England Frog Group BBQ/Meeting [8/22/10 at noon]



## sports_doc

Exactly 364 days from the last NH frogger BBQ, I am thinking this date will work!

It is a Saturday.

Let me know what you all think?

I figure a noonish start. Food stuffs, frog room tour, chit chat and the like. The usual. 

I have no problem with people bringing frogs or anything else for sale/trade ect.

Shawn


----------



## stemcellular

Thought you had scheduled this for the week before? Shame, can't make 8/28. Have fun!


----------



## sports_doc

Ok, potential date change.

I'm open to the 21st or 22nd?

If I dont hear back from those that might come on a date, I'll just decide myself.

I'd like to post on the GNYADS and NEFG list also. Can someone post on the GNYADS list and tell me how I can add my name to that group??


----------



## Julio

the 22nd would be great, or the 28th, which ever, although the 28th might be better as it gets everyone primed for Microcosm.


----------



## sports_doc

Thanks Julio. I'd love to try and accomodate as many people as I can. At this time Ray cant make the 28th, and my Wife suspects that the last weekend would be hard b/c it is the last days b/f the kids go back to school.

I'll try and stick with the 21st or 22nd for now. 

Shawn


----------



## stemcellular

Shawn, FYI, I sent a reminder to both lists when you were in FL and the majority of folks responded back that Sunday, 8/22 worked well. Remember....

Here is the link to everyone that responded...

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/NEFG/message/3590


----------



## DCreptiles

i dont get back from PR until the 21st.. so the 28th works better for me.. but worst case id make the trek out the 22nd if thats doable.


----------



## Julio

Shawn, i thought your meeting last year was on the 29th anyway, so the 28th would be 364 days from the last one.


----------



## devin mac

i can make the 22nd, but not the 28th.

looking forward to it.


----------



## stemcellular

devin mac said:


> i can make the 22nd, but not the 28th.
> 
> looking forward to it.


same here.


----------



## devin mac

and i'll have the purple cargo pants everyone ordered


----------



## catman25

28th here left me know if date changes


----------



## ggazonas

22nd works for me


----------



## stemcellular

I think its scheduled for the 22nd right now. Right Shawn?


----------



## sports_doc

August 22nd, 2010 at 11am.

....seems to be the consensus.

Hope everyone can make it.


----------



## jfehr232

WOW....hmmm I have to think really hard if I should go ahaha...Pretty far!


----------



## johnc

I'm probably going to go since I can stay overnight in Boston.


----------



## DCreptiles

jfehr232 said:


> WOW....hmmm I have to think really hard if I should go ahaha...Pretty far!



dude you gotta go... sean has a nice collection and is a great host.


----------



## jeffr

I am making this one for sure


----------



## stemcellular

I'll likely have the following available for sale at Shawn's BBQ:

All 2-5 months oow

P. terribilis 'Mint'
P. vittatus 
P. aurotaenia 
R. variabilis (just one)
D. leucomelas (adult proven pair (unrelated) and froglets)
D. tinctorius azureus
A. bassleri 'Sapasoa'
A. pepperi 'Abiseo'
O. pumilio 'El Dorado'
O. pumilio 'Cristobal'

Maybe some other things as well, need to check. I'll update the list before the actual meet.


----------



## pa.walt

i would like to go but for me it would be about 8 hour drive. don't think i could drive up and back in one day with being tired.


----------



## Julio

stemcellular said:


> I'll likely have the following available for sale at Shawn's BBQ:
> 
> All 2-5 months oow
> 
> P. terribilis 'Mint'
> P. vittatus
> P. aurotaenia
> R. variabilis (just one)
> D. leucomelas
> D. tinctorius azureus
> A. bassleri 'Sapasoa'
> A. pepperi 'Abiseo'
> O. pumilio 'El Dorado'
> O. pumilio 'Cristobal'
> 
> Maybe some other things as well, need to check. I'll update the list before the actual meet.


Ray,
save 5 mints for me to trade with you for oranges.


----------



## stemcellular

sounds good, julio.


----------



## DCreptiles

pa.walt said:


> i would like to go but for me it would be about 8 hour drive. don't think i could drive up and back in one day with being tired.




Walt no one from your way you can car pool with and take turns driving?


----------



## JeremyHuff

What is the address so I can calculate time?
Thanks


----------



## inflight

I am leaning towards attending this meet. I don't mind anyone tagging along, as long as you can deal with my chain smoking.


----------



## rozdaboff

I am hoping to make the meet.

I have some frogs available that I can bring:

P. vittatus (Linbo) Juvis to froglets - $20 each (not sure on exact number as they are hopping all over the tank, but I think at least 5)

O. pumilio 'Cristobal' - FR Prob female - This is an extra prob female that I got from SNDF. The other frogs paired up and she is the oddball. $125

O. pumilio 'Isla Popa' - FR Prob male - I can't get this frog to give me any indication as to what sex it is, but I didn't get any breeding when I had this frog in long term with a calling male. $125

R. imitator 'varadero' - 0.0.3 - Subadults. Produced by Gary McCarthy. Not sure on sexes but no breeding activity. $225 for all 3 [I was given a good deal on these as froglets by Gary and I want to pass that on to another local frogger]

R. imitator 'Cainarachi Valley' 1.1 Proven pair. INIBICO imports. $225. Can include an unrelated juvi from my other breeding pair for an extra $25.

R. imitator 'Tarapoto' 1.1 Proven pair. Stewart/Understory line. $260. Can include an unrelated juvi from my other breeding pair for an extra $35.

I also have a good amount of java moss that I have acclimated to terrestrial growth. I can split it into small clumps for $5 each.

I am in need of springtails (as many different types as possible), and I can work that into trades. I also need to restart my bean beetles.

I think that is all I have right now. If I find pumilio froglets between now and the meet, I will post them.


----------



## catman25

i wont be able to make this meet unfort but i will have a frog taxi or too . So im looking for pum basti female ! also any proven pairs especialy pumilio's


----------



## Scott

Anyone going to Shawn's BBQ - please let me know if you're interested in the following:

Tank 1 - Sexed Pair of Green/Yellow Belly Pumilio (cayo de aqua) - have bred in the past (may be froglets in the tank for all I know .
-- 10g Vertical

Tank 2 - 6 (with a possible addition of 2 more) R. imitator (veradero morph) - at least 4 males - at least 2 females. Some breeding activity - no eggs/tads seen as of yet.
-- 18/18/24 zoo med - A really well planted tank. Multiple orchids.

Tank 3 - 4 (maybe 5) R. imitator (INIBICO/nominate). Recent egg laying (and unfortunately, egg eating)
-- 20g Vertical with an FCA front on it. Well planted with a couple of nice orchids in it.

Tank 4 - Assumed sexed pair of Green/Yellow Belly Pumilio (cayo de aqua) - I have had lots of calling, but no visible eggs or tad carrying.
-- 16/16/16 Understory Enterprises cube. Well planted.

5 "old style" 16/16/16 Understory Tanks - great for growing out plants, but not for keeping frogs. These tanks are *all* currently planted and full of good plants for the Viv.


----------



## ggazonas

I should be there as well and will have the following

2.2 Proven group of INIBICO variabils and viv $340
4-5 Azureus froglets 2-4 mos ootw $35 each 2 or more $30 each
4 Borja Ridge vents $50 each or all 4 for $45
1.1 CV imi proven breeding pair $225

A number or 15 and 16 Gallon horizontal vivs with tops (not planted) for $10 each and a number of 10 Gallon verts (also not planted) for $5 each.

Discount on multiple tank purchases

I will bring the tanks only if you are seriously interested in buying them


----------



## asturianu

Looking forward to seeing everyone there. I'm hoping to make it. 

Shawn, what is the address? I want to see how long it will take me from MA.

Thanks,

Nick


----------



## asch803

I'm not sure if I'll be able to make it since I manage a pool and it's tough to get away on weekends. A friend George (GGazonas), IS going and said he'd be happy to bring any of the following for you. I might be willing to trade and I'm looking for a male mint (or some juvies), a pr of gold dust bastis and may be interested in other things too. I've got: 3 el pasaje sarajungas that are about 5 or 6 months ootw (w/ 1 calling male), 6 or 7 inibico variabilis that are about 4 or 5 months ootw, 5 or 6 infers that are about 3 to 5 months ootw, 2 castis (1 about 4 months and the other about 2 months) and then about 15 t&b auratus and about 20 or more hawaiian auratus. I will only ask George to bring any of the above if you indicate interest. You can pm or email me at [email protected]. THANKS!

Andy


----------



## ggazonas

Besides the above frogs that I bringing for Andy I will alos have

5 azureus froglets...4 thats are 3 mos ootw $35 each and 1 that is 5-6 mos ootw $45 or all 5 for $160. 

I will also have a group of 1.1.1 Colon pumilio, most likely a 2.1 for $450.

And if they don't sell I also have a 1.1 proven breeding pair of CV imis for $225

I will ONLY bring the Colon and CV imis if someone expresses interest.

Thanks.


----------



## stemcellular

Andy, I'll take the anthonyi, check your PMs.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Andy, I'll take the anthonyi, check your PMs.


Ray 

i'll bring them up for you...They are really nice I got 3 from Andy already. They are from Tor.


----------



## stemcellular

Cool, I have an old 8 yr old male that needs some friends.


----------



## stemcellular

Still have a lone R. variabilis froglet from unrelated parents (Harrington/Khadavi) that isn't spoken for, as well as a pair of leuc froglets, one of which is almost def. melanistic. $40 for the variabilis, $70 for the leucs, or $100 for all three. 

Also have a small group (5) of CB Mantella crocea adults (yellow) available for $200 if anyone is interested.


----------



## DCreptiles

not sure on what frogs i will have since i have a few frogs sale pending ect.. 

but i will deff be bringing a ton of springtail and woodlice cultures some have already been made and established and others i keep making as the master cultures keep populating as we keep getting closer to the meet date.

if anyone is interested in some and is in dire need please shoot me over a pm this way here i can put your name on the cultures ahead of time and you can secure a few.

quanity discounts available on everything for sale and trades are always welcome on everything for sale.


----------



## yours

Wow, how long a drive are you making to get there Derek?


----------



## Corpus Callosum

I can bring the following to the meeting, if anyone is interested pm me in advance:

4-5 F1 Banded Leucs $75 each (parents are '09 imports, this is my first batch of offspring)

2 'varadero' imitator $75 each

3 'solarte' pumilio $100 each (need to make sure they're old enough)

and a microscope which I no longer use that often (pics and specs available upon request)

Mike


----------



## Allyn Loring

Hi Shawn, The 22nd works for me also.


----------



## fishieness

Hmm.. The 22nd may work for me, though it may not... What state/town is this in?
Thanks!


----------



## stemcellular

Have some additional frogs from a local frogger that I can transport to the meeting if needed. PM me if interested.

1.1.0 golddust Basti PROVEN ($325 with 0.0.1 froglet)

1.1.0 white golddust Basti (male is proven)($275)

1.1.0 Nominat Imitator PROVEN ($225 with 0.0.2 froglets) 

0.1.0 santa isabel E. Anthonyi PROVEN ($60)


----------



## johnc

Anyone attending the BBQ have an adult female Citronella?


----------



## sports_doc

So the BBQ is coming up soon. I hope a lot of you can come.

Email me for address/directions please.

[email protected]

For pick up at my house, 

I'll have a bunch of Matecho tincs you can hand pick out for 65-85$, various ages. 

Should have some 40$ Rodyll vents from UE, a lot of sexable and juvi Orange lamasi 40$, yellow terribilis 60$, Cobalt tincs 4/100$, 2 juvi 'yellow belly' pumilio 90$ and perhaps other if they are old enough at the time.

See you soon,

Shawn


----------



## ggazonas

I will have the following available

(4) 3-6 mos ootw azureus froglets $35 each or take all 4for $120
(3) 'Santa Isabel' froglets 3-6 mos ootw $45 each or all 3 for $120 (preference for selling as a group)

I have a ton of FREE gel packs...these are not phase change, they can be used similar to ice packs.

Also not frog related by I have two juvie crested geckos take both for $50


pm or email for pictures....

Thanks


----------



## sports_doc

FYI

http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GZAZ_enUS389US389&q=jaffrey+nh+fireworks

The town south of me [Jaffrey NH] [10 min from my house] has their annual fireworks show the night of the 21st for those interested in driving to NH on Sat and staying overnight for the BBQ Sunday. It is quite literally one of the best in New England b/c the Atlas Fireworks factory is located in the town!! and sponsors the event. Honestly it is a must see when the weather is cooperating. I may even do the VIP parking this year ;-)

Shawn


----------



## Corpus Callosum

Hmm I think I might be down for that, save some driving the next day.


----------



## stemcellular

yeah, Sat night party at Shawn's!!!


----------



## sports_doc

Well just to be clear, I'd be packing my wife, 2 kids and both my parents who are staying with us the next 2 weeks into my car and parking in the 150$/car VIP area. No party after , unless you want to hang at the local pub for a bit and stay at the Jack Daniels motel in town.

The general admission is obviously much less and you can see that on the web pages. Watching from the airport parking lot [pay lot for the event] is the way to go, but you can still see if from town free, just not directly under the real action.

S


----------



## asch803

Here's an update on what's still available and that George (GGazonas) can bring next week to the BBQ. I'm looking to trade for a male mint terribilis (or some juvies) and a male basti. I've got: 1 basti froglet that is about 3 months ootw, 3 inibico variabilis that are about 4 or 5 months ootw, 5 or 6 inferalanis that are about 3 to 5 months ootw and then about 15 t&b auratus and about 20 or more hawaiian auratus. Also have an adult standard leuc and an adult no dot citronella that appears to be male. I will only ask George to bring any of the above if you indicate interest. You can pm or email me at [email protected]. THANKS!

Andy


----------



## stemcellular

If anyone is bringing supplies (Jason, etc?) I really could use the following: tree fern fiber and other abg mix stuff (for substrate) and a good quantity of leca.


----------



## sports_doc

Last I hear, Blk Jungle was coming [social visit] so if you had any 'preorders' I suspect they would bring them along.

I have 3 'Yellow Belly' juvi pumilio ready to go if anyone is interested. These are F1 from my FR pair from '06.

Shawn


----------



## stemcellular

thanks for the heads up, perfect.


----------



## stemcellular

Also, I have two proven female eldorado pums available if anyone is interested.


----------



## catman25

is any one going from ny , pa area ? or anyone going home though ny ! a couple people were going and i was going to use them as frog taxi's and they just advised me work came up and another fellow said something else is causing him not to go . But i already paypalled money for frogs and now no way to get them  i would go but im saving shawn the issue of dealing with 4 kids that would have to join me lol! my gf has every other wkend off and well ofcourse the meet is when she is working Im currently in auburn ny (in the middle lol) near syracuse and rochester ! i can meet in ny and @ close to ny in pa ! i have a set of cayo's needing a ride as well as a fully planted tank ! if you cant fit the tank that is fine !


----------



## johnc

I’m about 80% certain I’ll be going. I’ll be traveling to Boston on Saturday and then heading up to Shawn’s on Sunday morning. I’ll be going 86-88 through New York. I may be able to help you, provided you can meet me on the Saturday (I may be meeting Oz too for similar reasons). My 20% uncertainty right now is based on the travel cost to be honest. Any incentives welcome .

If anyone is interested, I can bring:

4x 2 month old Tarapoto imitator (Understory)
2x 7-8 month old Cainarachi Valley imitator (INIBICO) - one is a definite male, no calling from the other


----------



## catman25

Well i may b goin ! Gf gona try to get day off ! Hotels expensive up there ? Also are well behaved child ok ?


----------



## ggazonas

catman25 said:


> Well i may b goin ! Gf gona try to get day off ! Hotels expensive up there ? Also are well behaved child ok ?


Besides hotels being expensive its hard to find one that has vancacies close by, there are very few.


----------



## sports_doc

catman25 said:


> Well i may b goin ! Gf gona try to get day off ! Hotels expensive up there ? Also are well behaved child ok ?


Child, NP, as long as you dont mind keeping an eye on them...

Hotels 

This is rural NH....there is the Jack Daniels Inn Jack Daniels Motor Inn - hotel motel rooms peterborough nh 
Which is 5 min away

Or Member Directory - Lodging

any of these B&B's. [Peterborough, Sharon, Jaffrey, Temple are all <10 min from me]

Shawn


----------



## catman25

what i may do is get a cheapy right on Vermont ny border and that would halve my trip! im just waiting for confirmation on if gf was able to convince her boss to let her call in ??? i told her to just call in but she has morals ! lol .. either way thanks for the invite and ill let you know . only thing i have to offer is a extra proven male azureus ! , i have 4-5 azureus froglets ready !


----------



## ggazonas

I'll be bringing (4) 3-6 mos ootw azureus froglets $35 each or all 4 for $125

Also I have (2) 24" Exo Terra lights $25each and (2) 18" Exo Terra lights $20 each for sale.

I'll only bring the lights if someone is interested in them.


----------



## stemcellular

I can also bring 1-2 proven female el dorados if anyone is interested or would like to trade for a male.


----------



## fishieness

Hmm. As it turns out, I have a friend's party in Mass that afternoon. But that means it would only be an extra 2 hours of driving or so.
I may be convinced to stop by for a few hours if anyone has:

a female sean stewart blue legged vent.
some nicely priced terribilis or pumilios. Preferably an orange or red color and pairs/not all one sex.


----------



## sports_doc

Join the New England Frog Group mailing list!

For those following this thread that arent yet NEFG list members.

Some of the GNYADS members will likely attend also.


----------



## catman25

catman25 said:


> what i may do is get a cheapy right on Vermont ny border and that would halve my trip! im just waiting for confirmation on if gf was able to convince her boss to let her call in ??? i told her to just call in but she has morals ! lol .. either way thanks for the invite and ill let you know . only thing i have to offer is a extra proven male azureus ! , i have 4-5 azureus froglets ready !


well once again i get kicked in the nuggets with a nice bill from my car garage ! sry guys not comming , thanks for the invite !


----------



## sports_doc

I will have these animals for cash/carry pricing on Sunday. Have to make space ;-) for new projects in the works....

2 Isla Colon juvis, maybe a 3rd in the parent tank.
3 yellow bassleri froglets. Wee ones but much less then the 135$ pricetag elsewhere ;-)
4 cobalt tincs, that I took in trade and will sell cheap.
3 Mark Pepper FG Yellow vents
1 Adult proven Uakarii that I lost the mate. I think male, but Im not 100% sure.
1 standard lamasi juvi
1 veradero imi juvi
1 yurimaguensis imi juvi
12 Matecho tinctorius, all with solid yellow backs
8 Orange lamasi adults, 8 orange lamasi juvis
4 Northern variabilis
1 Azureus froglet from fine spot parents
3.1 group of Adult finespot Azureus, proven [nearly 100% of the fine spots are males, so the rare female is included]
3 Borja Ridge vents
3 Yellow belly pumilio juvis
1pr of Giant Orange tincs. 
1.2 trio of proven Chocolate leucs


----------



## Scott

I have two really nice Green/Yellow belly (cayo ... ) pumilio for sale. These are both part of a group that was proven.

The males are bigger than any other Green/Yellow I've seen from these imports/offspring - if you have any intention of working with these frogs - these are the ones you want!

$75 each - $140 for both!

s


----------



## Scott

I also have a food dehydrator (handy for making your own springtail or fruit fly foods) for sale for $20!

Let me know if you're interested and I'll bring it along.

s


----------



## pa.walt

everyone have a good time sunday. wish i could be there. looks like a lot of nice frogs are being offered.
maybe someone could take some pictures of the meet.


----------



## DCreptiles

Sorry to say this but i will be unable to make it to the meet i have a family emergency which will demand my attention asap. 

I know that i am suppost to bring cultures for some people and they will still be sent there. Gon is going with joe and he will have some cultures for sale.

those of you that pm'd me can approach Gon and request the cultures you were going to get from me and pick what you would like.

if anyone has any questions or concerns about it heres my number to drop me a line.

201 522 9372


----------



## fishieness

See/meet you all soon!
Ill be there with my college roommate, as we are one the way to visit another one of our friends. He's NOT a pdf guy, but hopefully he has fun. Haha.


----------



## ChrisK

OK so who took pics?


----------



## ggazonas

Julio took pics


----------



## Julio

Thank you Shawn and your Family for putting together a great meeting, the food was excellent, Jeff's beef was awsome i had a ton of it. 
I only took a couple of shots, i forgot my tripod and the shots where not coming out too clear.


----------



## stemcellular

Some photos from yesterday... if you click on them you can see the full photo in better res.


----------



## Anoleo2

Nice pics Ray!


----------



## johnc

Wish I'd been there. Glad everyone enjoyed themselves.


----------



## jeffr

Shawn, I want to thank you and your family for having us over and sharing your awesome collection. The food was great and we had a great time. It was nice to meet some of the New England froggers as well


----------



## stemcellular

Great seeing you Jeff. Hope the drive back wasn't too bad.


----------



## yours

Sounds like you guys had a blast!

What is the blue-ish striped frog above the histri? Some form of anthonyi??



Alex


----------



## stemcellular

Yeah, Rio Salladillo E. anthonyi. Small, jumpy, gorgeous little frogs.


----------



## pa.walt

Nice photos. I just wish I was closer so I could of taken a ride up. How may people showed up, just wondering. 
Walt


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> Yeah, Rio Salladillo E. anthonyi. Small, jumpy, gorgeous little frogs.


They are beautiful but down right frantic, skittish, little buggers


----------



## yours

Cory(Kerokero) informed me that the less visible the stripes are, the less bold the animals are.....guess that holds true! I still think they look amazing!! 



Alex


----------



## stemcellular

I dunno, mine are still in QT but they are out and about. I think the real test will be when they are added to their perm tank.


----------



## ggazonas

stemcellular said:


> I dunno, mine are still in QT but they are out and about. I think the real test will be when they are added to their perm tank.


When mine were in a temp tank I saw them all the time, then they went into a permanant setup and they were out of site most of the time, however they have begun to come out more, but are highly skittish...you can't blink an eye when you are looking at them or they just scatter


----------



## jeffr

stemcellular said:


> Great seeing you Jeff. Hope the drive back wasn't too bad.


Same here Ray. The drive back was pretty rough. Hit killer traffic. All worth it though


----------



## Julio

jeffr said:


> Same here Ray. The drive back was pretty rough. Hit killer traffic. All worth it though


pretty much anyone that came up from the tri state area had the same issue, nice 5 hour ride back home.


----------



## JeremyHuff

ggazonas said:


> They are beautiful but down right frantic, skittish, little buggers


Gee George, I see them more than I see my SI. They are out all day long and the male started calling much more. I think the trick is leaf litter...lots of it. i put 2 film canisters in the front corners on the ground with the openings facing each other. Male sits in and the female in the other I would say 90% of the time.


----------



## stemcellular

AH Jeremy, you bought them from George????

I have six, let's keep in touch.


----------



## ggazonas

JeremyHuff said:


> Gee George, I see them more than I see my SI. They are out all day long and the male started calling much more. I think the trick is leaf litter...lots of it. i put 2 film canisters in the front corners on the ground with the openings facing each other. Male sits in and the female in the other I would say 90% of the time.


I think you are right. They love the leaflitter.

Glad you see them all the time.


----------



## jeffr

Julio said:


> pretty much anyone that came up from the tri state area had the same issue, nice 5 hour ride back home.


I left about 4:30ish, had to go to Brooklyn, then home and I got home at midnight


----------



## doncoyote

Some more pics.


----------



## stemcellular

nice pics, JP!


----------



## fishieness

I had to leave early to go to a previous engagement, as I was with my college roommate, who has no interest in frogs. And some bum directions from google maps cut into the hangout time even more.
Sorry I didn't really get to meet anyone, but thanks to Shawn and everyone else! I will definitely make the trek to the next one and hopefully be able to stay longer!
Christian


----------



## stemcellular

Hope some of you folks can make it to BJ on July 30!

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/northeast/70142-sat-july-30-black-jungle-ma.html#post613743


----------



## stemcellular

Hey folks, hope to see ya'll at BJ on Sat, esp in the absence of Shawn's BBQ


----------



## Julio

i can't make it, can anyone local transport some frogs for me?


----------



## JeremyHuff

Julio,
If you can get them to Richard, he and I are driving up.
J


----------



## rcteem

Yall have fun...Ill be out of town


----------



## Julio

JeremyHuff said:


> Julio,
> If you can get them to Richard, he and I are driving up.
> J


Hey Jeremy, 
unfortunately i am heading out of town in a couple of hours.


----------



## Matt Mirabello

JeremyHuff said:


> Julio,
> If you can get them to Richard, he and I are driving up.
> J


Let me know if I can catch a ride with you. Also if Julio gets the frogs to me while I am still at work today in Manhattan (until 5pm or so) I can bring them back to staten Island


----------



## stemcellular

I thought it might be nice to have something local before the holidays. Is there any interest for a BBQ and meet up sometime in November? November 12/13 or 19/20 (either Sat or Sun) could work on my end.


----------



## Julio

a meeting would be nice, not sure about a BBQ that time of year


----------



## Enlightened Rogue

The 19/20 might work for me...and what`s wrong with a BBQ in November?
I`ll man the grill.

John


----------



## stemcellular

Julio said:


> a meeting would be nice, not sure about a BBQ that time of year


Wimp..... Haha


----------



## Julio

my idea of BBQ is Dinosaurs just a few blocks away..


----------



## stemcellular

Confirmed for Nov 13 from 12-5pm. Looking forward to seeing folks!


----------

